# Ratings nonsense



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

So I watched my weekly rating dip down to *4.55* for the week (my long term rating stays around 4.8).
Had very few bar-hoppers, as I tried to focus mostly on airport runs etc, however I did have a few. At least 1 rider I recall rating a 1 star because they left my seats wet (apparently they had been swimming - yet said nothing about not being fully dry - else I would have provided a blanket to have them sit on).

So here is the breakdown from Uber:
_*"You received 40 5-star reviews out of 43 rated trips in the past 2 weeks."*
_
So in the past 2 weeks, I drove:
*65 total Uber trips.*
_*40* of those gave me 5 stars_. 
_*22 *did not even bother to rate the trip.
*3 *gave me less than 5 stars_.

Which translates to:
*93% of my rated trips gave me 5 stars* (62% of my total trips)
*7% of my rated trips gave me less than 5 stars* (< 5% of my total trips)

So I am supposed to feel bad about those *3 riders *(*7%/5%)*? 
One of which was likely the ones who left my seats wet?
**** you.

I don't think so.
As usual, the Uber rating system fails to tell us anything useful.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My rating nonsense:

20 trips, 16 5 stars, 4 1 stars. I know every SOB that rated me 1 star and why.
1. a surge rider that was very unhappy.
2. the indian guy and his family that leaked smelly food in my trunk and his kid peed in back seat. He retaliated pre-emptively to my coming 1 star.
3. drunks claiming I make a lot of money with uber and when I explain some facts, they get pissed, take revenge by 1 staring me.
4. university kids. one of them was already banned from uber. they took it on me. I picked them for a $4.00 fare in the middle of a huge storm. I drove them above the sidewalk (illegal, but had no umbrella, I went the extra mile to get them in dry), and they still rated me 1 star. I am sure they did since they had a person banned in the group and they took it very lightly, they cannot rate me fairly and they did not.

F- You Uber for making this possible!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

the last 2 weeks it says i have 0 5 stars out of 0 rated trips
yet im not 5.0
got rating of 4.73 and 4.84 last couple of weeks
how i get a rating if nobody is rating? (mathmatically somebody HAD to rate me a 5 if i got a 4.73 rating)


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> the last 2 weeks it says i have 0 5 stars out of 0 rated trips
> yet im not 5.0
> got rating of 4.73 and 4.84 last couple of weeks
> how i get a rating if nobody is rating? (mathmatically somebody HAD to rate me a 5 if i got a 4.73 rating)


I think that rating is your current overall rating - not the rating that's based off recent trips. As long as you maintained a 4.73 regardless of nobody rating you then that still counts as your overal rating for that moment.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> I think that rating is your current overall rating - not the rating that's based off recent trips. As long as you maintained a 4.73 regardless of nobody rating you then that still counts as your overal rating for that moment.


naw its not my overall rating
it isnt the one that shows in the driver app
and again it was 4.74 and 4.84 in 2 weeks. overall(500 trips) wouldnt change that drastically unless i got all 1's


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

there is a new rating experiment that I am not sure what it is.
some @$$holes at Uber are putting the drivers more and more at disadvantage when it comes to getting good ratings for excellent service.
the only tool we have to express our frustrations for bad customers is being used to black mail us.
riders have full control.
dash cam and audio recording is a MUST in this world of absolute empowerment of the evil.
the only defense for standing against such an attack is our audio-visual recordings and documenting every piece of evidence in case somebody attempts to taint a clean driver with anything he did not do.


----------

